# Show us your KINGSIZE Schwinns



## tailhole (Jan 26, 2014)

I thought there was a thread started on the Kingsize Schwinns, but I can't find it, so let's see there kingsize bikes!


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (Jan 26, 2014)

Heres my 62 American with 2 speed and 65 Heavy Duti


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 26, 2014)

Beautiful examples Bob! Hey, I've never come across one that I can remember, what is the the seat mask length from C of the crank? 20" ??


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (Jan 26, 2014)

Hey Gary   Reaching over 4 bikes to measure but from the c crank to top of seat mast tube is in fact 20".


----------



## Pantmaker (Jan 27, 2014)

schwinnbikebobb said:


> Heres my 62 American with 2 speed and 65 Heavy Duti



These are glorious.  Are the bars on the HD original to the bike?


----------



## island schwinn (Jan 27, 2014)

i have a 65 kshd,but it's all over the place right now waiting for some love.it's flamboyant red with 2 speed.the original schwinn tractor tires are toast,so need to find tires.


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (Jan 27, 2014)

Hey Brian

I think these only came with the coaster. Is yours a yellow band with the heavy spokes?  Might be from a tandem. I keep thinking that would be a sweet set-up for these bikes. It has been a while but Lisa had some w/w Tractor tires.

Pants: Those are the bars that came with it but I think they are similar but not original. The part from the bend to the grip seems too long. The original I think was the 7884 bars which were also on Cycle Trucks.


----------



## island schwinn (Jan 27, 2014)

mine came from my friends dad who bought it new and had the 2 speed installed.he rode it around his place in vacaville,cali and there were small hills.the kshd was only from the factory with an RB2 hub if i remember.


----------



## tailhole (Jan 27, 2014)

What's the length of the head tube on these bikes?


----------



## island schwinn (Jan 27, 2014)

bare headtube without cups is about 6-3/4".standard middleweight is about 5-1/2".


----------



## REC (Jan 28, 2014)

*My 65 KSHD*

Not the most pristeen version I've seen, but it has character, and is all original other than the rack.


REC


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (Jan 28, 2014)

Here is a headtube comparison pic.


----------



## Eddieman (Jan 30, 2014)

Here's my 1962 King Size Heavy Duty. One year only color for the  KSHD American. All the right stuff, CT style handlebars, Bendix knock-out front hub, 7000 seat.
Check out the chain guard screen.


----------



## tailhole (Jan 30, 2014)

That is a sweet KSHD.  Cool color, I like those knockout hubs too, my cycletruck has one up front.  Seems like a great idea.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## tailhole (Jan 30, 2014)

schwinnbikebobb said:


> Here is a headtube comparison pic.




Thanks, They must feel a bit bigger to ride then?  I've never had the chance to get on one.  Cool bikes.


----------



## skindel (Feb 1, 2014)

*41 prewar tall frame*

its my first prewar schwinn tall frame well at least its got a 41 crank but not 100% sure on year


----------



## Pantmaker (Feb 1, 2014)

Gotcha...that's what I thought and you are correct it was spec'd with the 7884 bars... and I need some bad.  I love your bike if it ever needs a foster home. 



schwinnbikebobb said:


> Hey Brian
> 
> I think these only came with the coaster. Is yours a yellow band with the heavy spokes?  Might be from a tandem. I keep thinking that would be a sweet set-up for these bikes. It has been a while but Lisa had some w/w Tractor tires.
> 
> Pants: Those are the bars that came with it but I think they are similar but not original. The part from the bend to the grip seems too long. The original I think was the 7884 bars which were also on Cycle Trucks.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Feb 1, 2014)

Bob, both the green and the black bikes are gems.


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (Feb 1, 2014)

Thanks Mike!!!

Pants:   Maybe not so fast.   Found this on ebay and they are the exact same bars as on mine now. So maybe those are the correct ones. Seems like a big coincidence to have 2 with the exact same bars that are not right but I still tend to go with the 7884 as being correct but not sure. . Can anybody else verify they have these bars on their KSHD or 65-67 Cycle Trucks.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/SCHWINN-65-...491?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a37259d9b


----------

